# Need a rat train from NC to KY



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Posting for a friend, she desperately needs to get her rats up to BgRR in KY. They have agreed to take her in because she has had to move back in with her parents and her parents said no rats and are wanting to turn them loose outside. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank Yall


----------

